# Liver laceration repaired



## cahamlin (Jan 22, 2010)

When there is a complication or a surgeon error during a procedure, you can't report a separate code for treating the complication.  For example, if an accidental laceration occurs during a procedure that requires repair, you can't bill the repair separately.  In fact, the only way to obtain additional reimbursement in this situation is by reporting the primary procedure with modifier 22 (unusual procedural service) appended.  This is according to the General Surgery Coder's Pink Sheet dated March 2007.


----------

